# Ariens 1128 Engine



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi,
I’m going to look at a 2002 or so Ariens 1128 model # 924334 .Sheet metal is really nice, but it does not run.
It seems to have a LH Tec 11 hp engine on it,I believe it is an overhead valve set up.

Can I get your opinions on this motor?
Are there any issues with these ?
Can I just replace the Tecumseh LH OHV with a Tecumseh 10 hp flathead if needed

I am only familiar with Tecumseh flat head 8 and 10 hp old motors.

Thanks


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I like tecumseh more also but after buying a new machine with the LCT it seems like a good engine. New parts are just as easy to get for them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Replacement engine? When did Ariens begin using LCT engines? (FYI I understand they're not a bad engine) It probably originally came with a Tecumseh.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

2012 ish. Might still be Briggs if bigger engines 12+ hp maybe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Replacement engine? When did Ariens begin using LCT engines? (FYI I understand they're not a bad engine) It probably originally came with a Tecumseh.


Correction , parts supplier on net says it’s a 11 hp Tec Lh engine OHV.
Here is a picture of the engine


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok. You had me going there for a minute. I didn't think a 2002 came with an LCT engine. That's why I thought it must have been a replacement engine already on it. It's all good now.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, brought it home today.
The motor is a Tecumseh 11 hp OHSK 110, with what I believe to be a broken connecting rod.
Time for a tear down, and see how bad it is inside.

Any comments or points of wisdom are appreciated.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Usually they knock a hole in the side of the block when they let go. What makes you feel it's a rod? Not turning freely? Noise? ?


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Pulling the starter it is loose and has a knocking noise as it turns.
Removal of the spark plug and turning it over ,it has no compression.
Inserted a pencil ,it did not move while turning it over.

I’ll remove the starter tomorrow and look for a crack or hole in the case.It is full of clean oil.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Usually they knock a hole in the side of the block when they let go. What makes you feel it's a rod? Not turning freely? Noise? ?


Well, I removed the starter.
The crankcase side has a bruise 
Now, my waying my options. Either used motor or a short block .


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've replaced the rod on several of those with broken connecting rods, just bolted in a new rod after cleaning crank journal with muriatic acid to get aluminum off, and patched the hole in the side with multiple layers of JB weld......I just did it for the experience, and will either junk the machine or part it out or repower if It happens again.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Update,
Transplanted the 11 hp ohv motor I bought on ebay as there were none available locally.
Changed the fuel line ,exchanged the generator under the flywheel for the 12 volt system as the wire connection was different.
Got it all buttoned up , it works great ,love the battery start.
On the old motor,I am going to open up the old block and check the damage.

Just waiting for snow


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> Well, I removed the starter.
> The crankcase side has a bruise
> Now, my waying my options. Either used motor or a short block .


You could maybe have someone tig weld the cracks, and save the block. A cheap alternative is clean it real good and put some JB Weld epoxy on the cracks, it would probably hold good.


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> Well, I removed the starter.
> The crankcase side has a bruise
> Now, my waying my options. Either used motor or a short block .


I just bought a John Deere with a 8HP Tecumseh(blown) and it had the exact same issue, looked like a chick was trying to break its way out of an egg. I "broke it open" and turned out the conn had sheared right where the cap bolts on. Junk!


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Nick Karahalios said:


> I just bought a John Deere with a 8HP Tecumseh(blown) and it had the exact same issue, looked like a chick was trying to break its way out of an egg. I "broke it open" and turned out the conn had sheared right where the cap bolts on. Junk![/quote
> 
> Price of connecting rod is $35
> Gonna give it a try


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've replaced the rod and patched the hole with JB weld......as long as the cam gear and internals are'nt trashed


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Nick Karahalios said:


> I just bought a John Deere with a 8HP Tecumseh(blown) and it had the exact same issue, looked like a chick was trying to break its way out of an egg. I "broke it open" and turned out the conn had sheared right where the cap bolts on. Junk!


Well, at least after you killed it. Likely not too bad a repair had you not done more damage . . .


----------

